

NASA announces New Horizon's next destination - qCOVET
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/nasa-finally-picked-new-horizons-next-destination/

======
JoeAltmaier
NASA took the safe bet, because a 'multimillion dollar spacecraft' was on the
line. But was it really?

They already satisfied all the original mission directives. The spacecraft is
now essentially free. Anything from here on is gravy. Why play it safe? It can
be a plain expected-value play.

~~~
wkcamp
Well to play it safe would give them the chance to see another object in space
that's millions of miles away (and one which we probably won't see up close
for another 10-15 years). I don't know how much longer New Horizon's will be
still functional though.

